# CA sticking to bushes.



## cornishdave (Aug 17, 2011)

Today my 3rd attempt at CA finish... slimline pen kit ..10 coats ca all ok  sanded down to 600  then micro mesh through all the colours then buffed and final polish with micro crystalline wax . beautiful high gloss finish but the bushes were stuck to the finished blank, a light tap loosened them but to my dismay plus a few chosen words.the finish flaked where it had stuck to the bushes ..one ruined pen..please can you guys advise me how to prevent this happening on my next pen .  thanks Dave.


----------



## David M (Aug 17, 2011)

befor taking it off the lathe touch the bushing , scoring it about a 1/8 from the blank . should pop loose at the scored mark , or hold the bushing with plires and twist the blank .


----------



## TomW (Aug 17, 2011)

Little dab of paste wax on the end before starting CA finish, or
Delrin bushings

Tom


----------



## sgimbel (Aug 17, 2011)

I just spent $10 at JohnnyCNC for his cheap set of finishing bushing and they were the best $10 bucks ever spent.  They work on 7mm through very large.  They allow the CA to seal the ends of the wood (takes moisture out of the problem later).  Check him out save yourself a lot of frustrations.


----------



## JimB (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't use bushings at all when finishing. Mount the blank between centers and do your finish. This assumes you have a dead center and live center.


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 17, 2011)

I coat my bushings with Ren wax. Problem solved.


----------



## gandsande (Aug 17, 2011)

I use shelawax on my bushings.  I think any wax type product would work jsut keep it thin.    Also I use acetone to clean the bushings of CA and or wax build up.


----------



## JRKirsch (Aug 17, 2011)

My problems with CA chipping at the bushings stopped when I put a coat of Boiled Linseed Oil across pen and bushings first.  Whether you use your BLO/CA alternating method or BLO/CA combo method, or just straight CA.  Good Luck


----------



## plantagenon (Aug 18, 2011)

*Bushes*

I ruined a pen when the CA got between the tube and the bushes and I had to use a vice to separate them.  I have now ordered Eliminators from Penturners Products [mailto:johngoodin68@sbcglobal.net] in the USA.  From all accounts the CA won't stick to them and they serve the purpose of bushes for polishing. Also your bushes won't get a CA build up on them.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 18, 2011)

cornishdave said:


> Today my 3rd attempt at CA finish... slimline pen kit ..10 coats ca all ok  sanded down to 600  then micro mesh through all the colours then buffed and final polish with micro crystalline wax . beautiful high gloss finish but the bushes were stuck to the finished blank, a light tap loosened them but to my dismay plus a few chosen words.the finish flaked where it had stuck to the bushes ..one ruined pen..please can you guys advise me how to prevent this happening on my next pen .  thanks Dave.




Your blank isn't ruined until you press together a flawed pen.  Mount the blank back up and sand through the CA.  Refinish it.  I had to do that twice recently on one blank, but the work was worth it.

I've been shown how to turn the blank and THEN remove it all, mount up the dead center in the head stock, and then apply the CA between centers--this keeps you from gluing the blank to the bushings.  I'm now waiting for a dead center in the mail to give it a try.


----------



## Parson (Aug 18, 2011)

Why are bushings being called bushes?

smart phone auto-correct?


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 18, 2011)

> Bushes, or bushings, act as bearings at suspension fulcrum points, to allow for movement of the component, while maintaining its alignment.


 
From an on-line textbook


----------



## JimB (Aug 18, 2011)

Parson said:


> Why are bushings being called bushes?
> 
> smart phone auto-correct?


 
The OP is from the UK. I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## cornishdave (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your help in solving my problem .I made up some plastic bushes smaller diameter than my turned pen blanks and used them just for applying my coats of CA ..problem solved..Sorry for causing confusion re bushes and bushings. I shall call them bushings in future posts as you can tell i,m new to pen turninng..


----------

